# export facile des contacts vers gmail et Tbird!



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2006)

Salut
Si vous avez un compte Gmail ou utilisez Thunderbird ca va vous interesser

les exports des contacts  carnet d'adresse vers gmail et thunderbird deviennent simplissimes grace à une interface en ligne

le principe en est ultra simple

*choisir  le groupe à exporter dans votre carnet d'adresse
( export vCard)
enregistrer le fichier

**Aller sur le web
et utiliser cette interface
http://labs.brotherli.ch/vcfconvert/
selectionner le fichier ( sur votre disque dur)
choisir le format desiré GmailCSV, CSV ou LDIF ( thunderbird)
le fichier converti est enregistré sur votre DD

*** importer sur Thunderbird ou Gmail

Pour Gmail apres c'est simple
aller sur votre compte
cliquer contact puis importer 
choisir votre fichier ( le converti)

et voilà

ca a parfaitement marché sur mes gmails


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Janvier 2006)

AddressBookToCSV le fait aussi sous la forme d'une application Cocoa.


----------



## chdud (22 Janvier 2006)

bonjour, et si on veut exporter sa liste de contact d'entourage vers gmail? Le format txt n'est pas reconnu...


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2006)

C'est pas le bon fil
( il y a surement un fil qui traite le sujet)
de mémoire une bidouille
enregistrer le fichier contact Entourage  pour l'ouvrir dans Excel qui lui exportera un fichier en CSV


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Janvier 2006)

J'utilise l'interface web de Pascal, mais j'ai le message suivant : 

Could not parse vCard file. Either it is empty or of a format not supported.

Je précise que j'ai testé UTF-8 et UTF-16 en format 3.0 dans les préférences. 

Edit: avec la solution fournie par Dark Templar, cela fonctionne très bien  Merci Romain


----------



## Manuko (3 Mai 2006)

Et une appli en UB attention, A to G c'est "incherchable"


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2007)

Manuko a dit:


> Et une appli en UB attention, A to G c'est "incherchable"



Après un délai d'attente on me dit : "Le serveur à l'adresse orion.csuchico.edu met trop de temps à répondre."

Pour les autres solutions mon OS est trop vieux : 10.3.9 ...


----------

